# Piranha Puppy banished to ex-pen.... again.



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

It is time for the evening frenzy... No toy, sock, foot, sleeve, or hand is safe from the PIRANHA PUPPY! >



.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

LOL! Ah, yes. The witching hour. I remember that! There are advantages to NOT having puppies! LOL!


----------



## MMoore (Aug 20, 2020)

We've had really good results with the high pitched "yipe" whenever Finley bites. At first, we would "yipe" and immediately put her in her pen for about a minute (no scolding her or angry voice, just the quick yipe sound and in the pen). Now, the "yipe" alone seems to take care of it. She's least likely to bit me, and I'm the strictest about it. My husband and one of our daughters are more lenient and she will still occasionally get bitey with them, but it's not bad. This has worked pretty well with other dogs we've had as well; in fact, now if I can see she's starting to get nippy, I'll make the sound and she seems to understand. I also put my fingers in her mouth frequently; when she keeps her mouth open and doesn't chomp down, I praise her. (I saw something online about the biting - I think it was a Wittle Havanese video - and she talked about putting your hands and fingers in their mouths frequently; not sure if that works for everyone, but it's been good advice for us!)

Good luck!


----------



## Vartina Ancrum (Oct 10, 2019)

Izzie has finally stopped the baby shark stage. Now it's the I want to get into everything. Trash cans and laundry baskets are her favorite. Izzie is like the energizer bunny. I have to put in her exercise pen so that she will take a nap.


----------



## 31818 (Oct 29, 2014)

morriscsps said:


> It is time for the evening frenzy... No toy, sock, foot, sleeve, or hand is safe from the PIRANHA PUPPY! >.


CONGRATULATIONS! you have now reached the baby shark phase. This means your Havababy is normal. I remember coming home one day finding a cardboard box with a perfectly formed shark bite out of it. I think I posted a picture of that on HF. This too will pass followed by another destructive phase (which will pass). There are pros and cons of having a Havanese puppy. :Cry:

Ricky's Popi


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

I had forgotten about how exhausting a puppy is. I was ready to go to bed at eight last night. Luckily he doesn't protest being in his crate at night. 

It has been only 6 days so we are all learning. Fezzik is learning that piranha puppies don't get played with. We are learning that he needs to go out 35 minutes after eating. 

The milestone of the day: He headed for the door. He didn't make it because he dodged when we tried to put the leash on BUT he headed for the door. (not for the litter box 3 feet away from him which would have been so much easier.)


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

MMoore said:


> We've had really good results with the high pitched "yipe" whenever Finley bites. At first, we would "yipe" and immediately put her in her pen for about a minute (no scolding her or angry voice, just the quick yipe sound and in the pen). Now, the "yipe" alone seems to take care of it. She's least likely to bit me, and I'm the strictest about it. My husband and one of our daughters are more lenient and she will still occasionally get bitey with them, but it's not bad. This has worked pretty well with other dogs we've had as well; in fact, now if I can see she's starting to get nippy, I'll make the sound and she seems to understand. I also put my fingers in her mouth frequently; when she keeps her mouth open and doesn't chomp down, I praise her. (I saw something online about the biting - I think it was a Wittle Havanese video - and she talked about putting your hands and fingers in their mouths frequently; not sure if that works for everyone, but it's been good advice for us!)
> 
> Good luck!


I'd be careful about the Wittle Havanese videos. I think her grooming videos are OK. Her training videos are not ones I would use with my dogs. A lot of them are pretty "dominance" based.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Ricky Ricardo said:


> CONGRATULATIONS! you have now reached the baby shark phase. This means your Havababy is normal. I remember coming home one day finding a cardboard box with a perfectly formed shark bite out of it. I think I posted a picture of that on HF. This too will pass followed by another destructive phase (which will pass). There are pros and cons of having a Havanese puppy. :Cry:
> 
> Ricky's Popi


Like this? With "Nearly Picture Perfect" Pixel?


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

morriscsps said:


> I had forgotten about how exhausting a puppy is. I was ready to go to bed at eight last night. Luckily he doesn't protest being in his crate at night.
> 
> It has been only 6 days so we are all learning. Fezzik is learning that piranha puppies don't get played with. We are learning that he needs to go out 35 minutes after eating.
> 
> The milestone of the day: He headed for the door. He didn't make it because he dodged when we tried to put the leash on BUT he headed for the door. (not for the litter box 3 feet away from him which would have been so much easier.)


LOL!

The girls really didn't do the "witching hour" thing, But I remember calling Pam, at my wit's end, because Kodi would rev himself up so, right when I was trying to get supper on the table. TOTALLY out of control. Bitey, screaming, put him in his pen and he HOWLED at the TOP of his voice... She suggested putting him in his crate and covering it, so he couldn't see us. We tried it. He howled louder. For about 3 minutes. Then TOTAL silence. I hardly dared, but I peeked under the cover and he was totally passed out and he slept for over an hour. Long enough for us to get dinner done.

I think he was over-tired, and just like a toddler, revving himself up to avoid falling asleep and missing anything... getting crankier at every step. From then on, we started a routine of putting him in his crate and covering it the minute he started to rev up. He fell asleep faster and faster. He was just a kid who needed his nap! LOL!

After his nap, he got up, went potty, had some nice playtime, pottied again and was ready for bed when we were!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Vartina Ancrum said:


> Izzie has finally stopped the baby shark stage. Now it's the I want to get into everything. Trash cans and laundry baskets are her favorite. Izzie is like the energizer bunny. I have to put in her exercise pen so that she will take a nap.


<sigh> Kodi is 11 1/2 and NEVER out-grew the "trash can phase". So EVERY trash can in our house... even the little bitty bathroom ones are the ones with the foot peddle to open them!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Vartina Ancrum said:


> Izzie has finally stopped the baby shark stage. Now it's the I want to get into everything. Trash cans and laundry baskets are her favorite. Izzie is like the energizer bunny. I have to put in her exercise pen so that she will take a nap.


<sigh> Kodi is 11 1/2 and NEVER out-grew the "trash can phase". So EVERY trash can in our house... even the little bitty bathroom ones are the ones with the foot peddle to open them! 

I keep a VERY close eye on him at other people's houses... not because he's not "potty trained"... Oh, he's TOTALLY reliable THAT way. But he WILL go "dumpster diving" in every trash can in the house! ound:


----------



## MMoore (Aug 20, 2020)

krandall said:


> I'd be careful about the Wittle Havanese videos. I think her grooming videos are OK. Her training videos are not ones I would use with my dogs. A lot of them are pretty "dominance" based.


I only watched a few before we knew we were getting Finley, to get my Havanese fix, and I don't remember seeing any of her training videos. The only thing I really remember is the one about biting and getting them used to your fingers.


----------



## itsgooby (Dec 2, 2020)

krandall said:


> I'd be careful about the Wittle Havanese videos. I think her grooming videos are OK. Her training videos are not ones I would use with my dogs. A lot of them are pretty "dominance" based.


10000% agree on Wittle Havanese videos. Try videos by How To Train A Dream Dog, Kikopup, or Training Positive channels. I also enjoy Zak George.


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

I remember those days. The grandkids quit eating in the kitchen-family area, the room Patti was confined in when out of her ex-pen. Because she would bite their feet and pester them while eating.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

itsgooby said:


> 10000% agree on Wittle Havanese videos. Try videos by How To Train A Dream Dog, Kikopup, or Training Positive channels. I also enjoy Zak George.


Agree on all of those.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

krandall said:


> <sigh> Kodi is 11 1/2 and NEVER out-grew the "trash can phase". So EVERY trash can in our house... even the little bitty bathroom ones are the ones with the foot peddle to open them!
> 
> I keep a VERY close eye on him at other people's houses... not because he's not "potty trained"... Oh, he's TOTALLY reliable THAT way. But he WILL go "dumpster diving" in every trash can in the house! ound:


This prompted me to search online for a new trash can for our kitchen and bathrooms! :grin2:


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

[email protected]@nese_Mommy_Wannabe8 said:


> This prompted me to search online for a new trash can for our kitchen and bathrooms! :grin2:


THAT is a riot! Let's see ... what else can we help you shop for?

Do you have a multitude of water dishes? Shama has one in her pen, one in the dining room four feet away from her pen, one in the office, and one in the lower level. She also has one in each car as well as one in her training bag. Speaking of training bags, I'll ask DH to put the link to the really nice bag he gave me for my birthday. And speaking of water, a lot of people at agility have water bottles with a bowl on top. You squeeze the bottle to push water into the bowl for the dog. I just like a good old metal bowl.

Do you have a toy box? I really like the open top one my father-in-law made for Shama. (Gather your kids ...). It's pictured in this link.

Do you have an elevated bed? They're convenient for inside and outside (especially in warm weather), and we take them to outdoor restaurants so Shama has a designated spot.


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

ShamaMama said:


> THAT is a riot! Let's see ... what else can we help you shop for?
> 
> Do you have a multitude of water dishes? Shama has one in her pen, one in the dining room four feet away from her pen, one in the office, and one in the lower level. She also has one in each car as well as one in her training bag. Speaking of training bags, I'll ask DH to put the link to the really nice bag he gave me for my birthday. And speaking of water, a lot of people at agility have water bottles with a bowl on top. You squeeze the bottle to push water into the bowl for the dog. I just like a good old metal bowl.
> 
> ...


I LOVE the pictures of Shama. She is so cute!!

Do you have any specific recommendations for a water dish, food dish and water bottles? There are so many out there.

I'll have to add a toy box and an elevated bed. I was looking at bolstered beds and donut beds over the weekend but couldn't find one that I really liked.

I know I need to make up my mind about "the basics" first but can't help myself. LOL.

Keep the ideas coming!:smile2:


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

krandall said:


> <sigh> Kodi is 11 1/2 and NEVER out-grew the "trash can phase". So EVERY trash can in our house... even the little bitty bathroom ones are the ones with the foot peddle to open them!
> 
> I keep a VERY close eye on him at other people's houses... not because he's not "potty trained"... Oh, he's TOTALLY reliable THAT way. But he WILL go "dumpster diving" in every trash can in the house! ound:





[email protected]@nese_Mommy_Wannabe8 said:


> This prompted me to search online for a new trash can for our kitchen and bathrooms! :grin2:


Good Reference: Dumpster Diving. LOL!

The trash can in the utility room sits on top of the counter. The trash can in our master bedroom sits in the bathtub. The Guest Bathroom trash can is only for decoration. I keep it cleaned out or Patti cleans it out for me. Patti will be 3-years-old at the end of February.

I rarely take Patti to anyone's home, but when I do she's on a leash. I'm not concerned about her Doing Her Job in the house but she's very curious and nothing is safe even if it's on a countertop if there is a stool, ottoman or chair nearby. All pens, pencils, eyeglasses and earbuds are kept in drawers if not in use or on someone's body. Kleenex boxes are kept out of sight.

Recently I read a personality description that said ALL Havanese LOVE! to tear up paper.

Oops! Patti just brought in big wet stick from outside and taken it under the bed, a place I can't reach. The other day it was an amputated rabbits leg. :x


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

ShamaMama said:


> THAT is a riot! Let's see ... what else can we help you shop for?
> 
> Do you have a toy box? I really like the open top one my father-in-law made for Shama. (Gather your kids ...). It's pictured in this link.
> 
> Do you have an elevated bed? They're convenient for inside and outside (especially in warm weather), and we take them to outdoor restaurants so Shama has a designated spot.


Your elevated bed for outdoor dining is Hysterical!!! Patti's toy box is one of her first puppy beds she outgrew. I have a big fuzzy bed on the top of a patio table Patti loves to nestle in after the sun goes down so she can keep watch over the deer or in the early morning hours. Sometime will have to get a pic. And, we have dog water bowels in all vehicles.

The photos of Shama are beautiful.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Mikki said:


> Your elevated bed for outdoor dining is Hysterical!!!


It's really practical. It is clear to her where she should be, and it also keeps her elevated off any trash on the ground. I will have to make a point of getting a photo of us at a table somewhere this summer.

[/QUOTE]I have a big fuzzy bed on the top of a patio table Patti loves to nestle in after the sun goes down so she can keep watch over the deer or in the early morning hours. Sometime will have to get a pic.[/QUOTE]

Please do. I would like to see the picture of her and of the view she's taking in.

[/QUOTE]The photos of Shama are beautiful.[/QUOTE]

Thanks! I just got a step bench to use with my new Wii game called "My Fitness Coach" (got it on eBay for $5 after my sister recommended it; I've never really used this Wii we've had for years now), and when we took the bench out of the box, Shama hopped up onto it seemingly in the hopes of getting some treats. When I was at the county park the other day (not the day of her escape), at the end of the walk I gave her some treats while I was sitting on a rock talking to my friend. When I got off the rock, she went over to it and put her paws up like she was posing for pictures in the hopes of getting ... you guessed it ... more treats! It was so cute!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

[email protected]@nese_Mommy_Wannabe8 said:


> Do you have any specific recommendations for a water dish, food dish and water bottles? There are so many out there.


I went to Amazon to look for our first food and water bowls but gave up after three out of 87 pages. They're pretty basic matching bowls. The water bowl is blue, and the food bowl is black. The additional three water bowls we have around the house are the smallest stainless steel bowls they sell at dog shows. The water bowls we keep in the car are collapsable, similar to 



.

When I last looked at the clock, it was 9:30. Now it's 10:15. WAY past my bedtime!


----------



## Mando's Mommy (Dec 8, 2020)

ShamaMama said:


> I went to Amazon to look for our first food and water bowls but gave up after three out of 87 pages. They're pretty basic matching bowls. The water bowl is blue, and the food bowl is black. The additional three water bowls we have around the house are the smallest stainless steel bowls they sell at dog shows. The water bowls we keep in the car are collapsable, similar to these.
> 
> When I last looked at the clock, it was 9:30. Now it's 10:15. WAY past my bedtime!


Thank you, ShamaMama!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

[email protected]@nese_Mommy_Wannabe8 said:


> This prompted me to search online for a new trash can for our kitchen and bathrooms! :grin2:


LOL!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

I haven't read all the posts. Apologies if this been mentioned.

*TIP....The Best and Most Favorite Toy is an empty plastic Water Bottle with macaroni noodles* inside for noise. Puppies will play with it until they get tired. Throw it and play fetch or just give it to them .... they don't stop playing until their tired.

Patti still LOVES empty plastic water bottles. Problem with an older dog is they quickly remove the cap.


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Mikki said:


> Patti still LOVES empty plastic water bottles. Problem with an older dog is they quickly remove the cap.


Couldn't you remove the cap before giving it to her? Problem solved! :grin2:

:flypig:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Mikki said:


> I haven't read all the posts. Apologies if this been mentioned.
> 
> *TIP....The Best and Most Favorite Toy is an empty plastic Water Bottle with macaroni noodles* inside for noise. Puppies will play with it until they get tired. Throw it and play fetch or just give it to them .... they don't stop playing until their tired.
> 
> Patti still LOVES empty plastic water bottles. Problem with an older dog is they quickly remove the cap.


Mine don't even need macaroni in them... Thee crinkly bottles themselves are favorite toys!!! Even gallon water bottles!


----------



## Mikki (May 6, 2018)

ShamaMama said:


> Couldn't you remove the cap before giving it to her? Problem solved! :grin2:
> 
> :flypig:


*
Good idea! I remove the cap and have to, also, remove the little circle part of the cap left on the lid. Patti still loves to play and squeeze a plastic water bottle.

Just doesn't last as long as shen she was a puppy.* &#128705;



krandall said:


> Mine don't even need macaroni in them... Thee crinkly bottles themselves are favorite toys!!! Even gallon water bottles!


*
Great! idea I have not thought about the half gallon or gallon water or milk bottles. Patti will love one of those. &#128688;

Love the pic!! Made me LOL!!!*

*I couldn't find a Water or Milk carton Emoji. * &#129335;&#127996;


----------



## EvaE1izabeth (Nov 14, 2017)

Mikki said:


> *
> Good idea! I remove the cap and have to, also, remove the little circle part of the cap left on the lid. Patti still loves to play and squeeze a plastic water bottle.
> 
> Just doesn't last as long as shen she was a puppy.* ��
> ...


This made me think of when a straw falls into a water bottle and it's impossible to get out, even though it's smaller than the lid opening. I wonder if she'd make it into a game to get the macaroni out, and how little of it would actually come out, haha.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

EvaE1izabeth said:


> This made me think of when a straw falls into a water bottle and it's impossible to get out, even though it's smaller than the lid opening. I wonder if she'd make it into a game to get the macaroni out, and how little of it would actually come out, haha.


Better yet... THAT would be a REALLY inexpensive puzzle/game. Leave the end open, and put just a few pieces of KIBBLE in it. See how long it takes them to figure out how to toss it around to get the kibble out!


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Now I am going to have to find a bottle. We are so anti-single-use bottles I don't know if we have one in the house. LOL. I do have a gallon milk carton. :smile2:


----------

